# LGV 900 Restore files (with bin)



## Chucky (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have a problem with my lg v900 pad. I tried to restore my pad on http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909/wiki/Restore_to_Stock_v900.
But there are no restoring files, yet.
I tried the files from v909, but now I have no 3g anymore







.
So i google for the files but I only find the bin data on http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f177/lg-new-flash-files-download-here-1035408/.
I dont know how I can flash my device now with a bin data, so I google again and find this https://www.box.com/s/qyvab7jl9dkrb4s7nyxibut the system.img is missing







.

I really need your help.


----------



## tahitibub (Feb 11, 2013)

Did you try this for the 3G :

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35653-radio-lg-v90x-series-radio-installers-fixes-3g-on-v905r/


----------

